# Trächtig ?!



## Sarah Dunkel (22. Apr. 2011)

Hallo ihr Lieben.

Ich bin Sarah Dunkel und bin 17 Jahre alt.

Ich habe einen kleinen Teich auf unserem Hof eingerichtet.ca. 450-500 L.....nun habe ich ein Paar fragen.

In dem Teich leben 4 Shubunkins und eine Wasserschildkröte, das funtioniert Prima !

Ein Weibchen hat seid ca. 3 Wochen einen ganz kugeligen Bauch, sind das Eier ? Wenn ja, ist es normal das sie die Eier so lange im Bauch lässt ?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe im vorraus !


----------



## muschtang (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Trächtig ?!*

4 Shubunkins in 500 l????

Die Armen Fische!

Und ja das werden Eier sein!


----------



## Sarah Dunkel (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Trächtig ?!*

Was für Fische würdet ihr denn eher vorschlagen ?

Wie lange können die Weibchen die Eier im Bauch lassen ?
Faulen die nicht irgendwann ?:?


----------



## muschtang (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Trächtig ?!*

Fische.....Blaubandkärpflinge! 5-6 Stück, mehr nicht!


----------



## Sarah Dunkel (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Trächtig ?!*

Und wie sieht es mit __ Moderlieschen aus ?


----------



## animei (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Trächtig ?!*



Sarah Dunkel schrieb:


> Wie lange können die Weibchen die Eier im Bauch lassen ?


Wenn mich google nicht angelogen hat, dauert die "Trächtigkeit" 4 - 5, in Ausnahmefällen bis 8 Wochen.



Sarah Dunkel schrieb:


> Faulen die nicht irgendwann ?:?


Was ist das denn für eine Frage? Also normalerweise würde ich doch annehmen, dass die Natur das schon so geregelt hat, dass da nichts fault.


----------



## Regs (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Trächtig ?!*

Guten Morgen Sarah,
in dem kleinen Becken wird sich Deine Schildkröte wohl fühlen, wenn Du dafür sorgst, dass das Wasser nicht zu stark verunreinigt wird.

__ Schildkröten haben eine beachtliche Menge Ausscheidungen, fressen Pflanzen, __ Schnecken und Fische und in einem so kleinen Teich würde ich deshalb außer der Schildkröte  - für die Du sicherlich einen Zaun gebaut hast damit sie nicht abhaut (das machen die gerne) gar keine Fische halten.

Deine __ Shubunkin sind in einem großen Teich besser aufgehoben - das was Du da im Moment machst ist für die Fische nicht in Ordnung. Sie können sich nur nicht dagegen wehren und man sieht es ihnen nicht an, wenn es ihnen nicht gut geht. Goldfische, zu denen Shubunkin auch zählen, werden 30-35 cm groß und benötigen einen Teich von mindestens 2000 Litern und 80 cm Tiefe, damit sie überwintern können. Das mit der Tiefe gilt auch für alle anderen Fische - die ich nicht einsetzen würde weil das zusammen mit den durch die Schildkröte verursachten schlechten Wasserwerten und dem Jagddruck durch die Schildkröte für die Fische in so einem kleinen Becken sehr unwitzig ist.

__ Moderlieschen sind zwar klein aber auch sehr empfindlich. Grundsätzlich kannst Du davon ausgehen, dass ohne große Filteranlage ein 450 Liter Teich mit einer Schildkröte für Fische nicht mehr geeignet ist, auch nicht für Kleine.


----------



## Sarah Dunkel (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Trächtig ?!*

Ja also rund herum sind Mauern, vorne sowas wie eine Bordsteinkante und hinten Hausmauer.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Trächtig ?!*

Hallo Sarah,
ich kann Regine nur recht geben:
ENTWEDER Schildkröte ODER Fische.
BEIDE müssen zum Überwintern ins Haus, wenn du nicht den Teich heizen willst.
(... was ich für eine unfassbare Verschwendung halte: So züchtet man Atomkraftwerke!)

Schau doch mal ins Unterforum "Miniteiche" - das kann durchaus schön und interessant sein
und da findest du viele Tipps für so ein Becken!


----------



## Sarah Dunkel (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Trächtig ?!*

Ich habe einen Heizstab drinnen, der den Teich auf 18 grad celsius heizt.

Den habe ich wegen der Temperaturunterschiede, die die Fische ja stressen.

Im Winter kommt die Schildkröte in den Keller in ein Kleines Aquarium und die Fische in ein 160L Aquarium.

Danke für den Tip.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Trächtig ?!*

Da brauchst du keine Angst haben:
Auch wenn nur 500 Liter in deinem Becken sind,
kühlen die nicht so schnell aus, dass die Goldfische Probleme haben könnten.
Außerdem ist für die eine in gewissen Grenzen schwankende Wassertemperatur nur natürlich
und sie erwerben dadurch eine robustere Kondition;
denk doch mal, wie das bei freilebenden Süßwasserfischen ist!


----------



## Regs (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Trächtig ?!*

Hallo Peter,
da hast Du prinzipiell natürlich Recht. Aber wenn die Fische jetzt an 18 Grad gewöhnt wurden und da die Temperaturen zumindestens bei uns in der Heide nachts auf 10-11 Grad fallen, würde ich erst Mal dabei bleiben.

Grundsätzlich hoffe ich aber, dass die Fische ein besseres zuhause finden in dem sie grundsätzlich mehr Platz haben.


----------



## Sarah Dunkel (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Trächtig ?!*

aaaaaalso...


Heute morgen hab ich in den Teich geschaut und nun hat meine dicke wohl abgelaicht.

Sie ist nun ganz schmal geworden......ich kann die Eier nicht finden, hat sie sie einfach gut versteckt....ich hab einzelne eier an Pflanzenstielen gefunden, aber das kann ja nicht alles sein


----------



## Regs (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Trächtig ?!*

Hallo Sarah,

Goldfische sind Laichräuber und fressen den eigenen Laich nach dem Ablaichen mit Begeisterung. Das ist auch gut so denn in dem kleinen Wasserloch kannst Du ohnehin keine Jungfische aufziehen - da wird auch die Schildkröte dafür sorgen.


----------



## Sarah Dunkel (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Trächtig ?!*

Ist schon alles verputzt worden °!


----------

